
How to stop rising sea level - wslh
https://english.martinvarsavsky.net/general/how-to-stop-rising-sea-level.html
======
simonblack
Pumping salt water with a lower freezing temperature on to fresh-water ice
leads the MELTING of the fresh-water ice.

That would actually _increase_ the rate of sea-level rise.

But go ahead. Get back to me in a couple of years and let me know how you've
got on.

